# Unmotivated for exam study



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm unmotivated to study for my exams this semester, which is unusual for me. Btw, I already have a bachelor's degree and I'm taking a certificate in fundraising management. I suspect one of the reasons I've be de-motivated is because my father got me a connection with a non-profit organization, then I expect he kind of ruined it for me. He introduced me to people from the non-profit and I did volunteer work for them, then they were interested in hiring me as at least an intern, but now they won't even communicate with me or tell me when the next volunteer event is. The only thing that changed between then and now is that my father went to one of their board meetings.. which wouldn't usually be a problem except my father is known for being aggressive and borderline verbally harassing people at times, very controlling.. he is also saying one of the women from the non-profit is not "nice" now. Anyway, I'm mad at him if that is what happened, and also because he's been bugging me about other things, but that's not really the point of this post. Any suggestions on how to re-motivate myself? I have already passed my courses even if I fail the exams, but I still want high marks instead of low ones!

PS. This week I've been disinterested in a lot of things. For example, I was reading a book about Anne Boleyn yesterday, and usually I find her very interesting but I found it boring. I also had to drag myself to the bank yesterday like I was climbing Mount Everest.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

How many people are in the class? Maybe hook up with one of them for study at the coffee shop? That usually gets me going.

Oh and sorry to hear about the internship. I was hoping that would come through for you.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for your sympathies about the internship. I have a new theory on that. After my Dad had been at their building, he ranted and raved about how I shouldn't work for "free" or "garbage pay." I think they might have suggested I do an unpaid or low-paying placement and he might have refused it on my behalf. :blank

For some reason, my motivation for studying has come back today. I'm not sure why but I'm relieved.

Unfortunately, I can't meet up with people that often as this program is online and I live an hour from the school. I only go in for exams and special events.


----------

